# BELGRADE | Skyline AFI Tower | 132m | 28 fl | U/C



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Skyline Belgrade

The Skyline Belgrade project will consist of three office and apartment towers whose construction will begin in August or September and will become a new symbol of the Serbian capital, the Israeli investors said.

The investor, AFI Europe, is set to invest 200 million Euro in Skyline Belgrade which will have a total of 64,000 square meters of housing and office space with an office tower of 28 floors and residential towers of 16-17 floors and 22 floors.




































beobuild


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Location:













































Vladimir79


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice cluster. It is a mini skyline.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

*---*

The Skyline Belgrade project is being developed by renowned Israeli investor and developer AFI Europe, the creator of the first and only business park in the city - Airport City Belgrade, as well as Central Garden, the first condominium complex in downtown Belgrade.

Floor area: 100 000 sq.m.

Location: Ulica kneza Miloša

Deadline 2021.
























































Photo cred: Kalenic


----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

by Bela Sova


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

KALENIC


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

They are finalizing the phase one


----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

Photo: Beogradzivi


----------



## WibblyWobbly (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## GorBra (May 5, 2020)

Three SKYLINE towers are being built in Belgrade, Serbia, at Kneza Milosа Street. The towers are 66, 77 in height and the largest of them will be about 130 meters. So far, one building has been completed and another one started. There is also an approach to the first completed tower.


----------



## Dr Kadžija1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Now on cunstruction site


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

KALENIC


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Bela Sova


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

KALENIC


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

KALENIC


----------



## Boyya (Jun 14, 2012)

It officially has 31 floors, not 28, although that may soon also prove to be incorrect information: it is said that they received a new permit for an additional 4 floors (a total of 35), with a final height of almost 150 meters.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

KALENIC


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

New render, Afi tower


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

Beobuild ph credit


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

Old and new, pic by Goje


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

dr strangelove


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

by KALENIC


----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

Pic by Steva


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

dr strangelove


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sawosky


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

dr strangelove


----------



## Boyya (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

GOJE


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

Milinko Radosavljevic


----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

BEOBUILD


----------



## Mar_ko_95 (Jan 6, 2022)

Поздрав народе, мене занима која је висина и спратност куле поред?


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

English, pls?..


----------



## Grejv (Sep 20, 2011)

Ecopolisia said:


> English, pls?..


He asked if anyone knows the height and number of floors of the residential tower nearby this one.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

One from me, two days ago


----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

and third tower on the way


----------



## Balkanunion (Nov 5, 2017)

Finished top of the building. Photo: insta/Beogradnja


----------

